# Canadian Peacekeeping Troops in Cyprus



## Justinrc (10 Jun 2004)

I was just reading up on the Invasion of Cyprus in the 1970's, by the turkish.  I read that British and Canadian Peacekeeping troops were sent over to Cyprus.  My question is, is their presently Canadain troops monitoring Cyprus, and if so what are there dutie?.  If Canadian troops are in cyprus what are the current issues in the country needing Canada intervesion?  and is cyprus a hostile country?

Thanks alot
Justin


----------



## Jungle (10 Jun 2004)

CDN troops were dispatched to Cyprus in 1964. A CDN contingent of Battalion size remained until 1993. There is still a UN force on Cyprus monitoring the cease-fire. I believe there is still one CDN officer in the Force HQ. The situation has been relatively stable since the Turkish invasion of 1974, but the island remains one of the most militarised regions in the world.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jun 2004)

What was the last unit deployed there?


----------



## Infanteer (10 Jun 2004)

I believe it was 1 RCHA, an officer from my unit served as a SNCO on that tour.


----------



## Andyd513 (11 Jun 2004)

My barber is a Cyprus native, and I'm sure you know how often a reservist and their local barber meet!

He's told me a lot of stories of him in the Greek/Cyprus Army during the invasion since I told him I was joining the forces. Being a Greek Cypriot hes pretty opinionated on the whole matter.. and lets just say, the guy is probably 70 years old but man I wouldn't want to piss him off. One of the highest quality men I've ever met, but I get the feeling hes had to kill before.


----------



## Justinrc (30 Apr 2005)

Im going to Cyprus for 2 months this summer.  Im excited.


----------



## Gunner (30 Apr 2005)

The last unit in Cyprus was 2 RCHA.  I believe KevinB was on this rotation.


----------



## Jungle (30 Apr 2005)

Justinrc said:
			
		

> Im going to Cyprus for 2 months this summer.   Im excited.


You have every reason to be... Cyprus is a beautiful place, one of the most beautiful I have been to. If you have the opportunity, go to the old city of Nicosia, in the Laiki Yitonia (pedestrian area) and have a Mezze, the traditional meal. Have a large Keo (local beer) as an appetizer, a bottle of Othello red wine with the meal, and wash everything down with a Cyprus coffee and a glass of Cyprus Brandy !!!   8)
If my memory is correct, 1 RCHA was the second-last unit to serve there (Aug 92-Feb 93); the last roto was 2 RCHA (Feb-Aug 93).


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2005)

2 RCHA had the honour of being the last Cdn Contingent in Cyprus.  The RCD were hoping to get the "Close Out" Rotation, as they had been the first in, back in 1964.


----------

